# I got a little free press in the local rag today



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

In a story about people obsessed with Halloween. Thought I'd share...

http://clclt.com/charlotte/charlottes-halloween-obsessed/Content?oid=2899919


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Way to go, Badger! I love the quote: "I don't build haunts. I make haunts better."


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Cool! And funny "origin" story!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Way to go Badger!!


----------



## penaltyboxpunk (Oct 7, 2012)

This past weekend I was interviewed by a local newspaper about our haunted house.Glad to see someone else get some good press.
​


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

"..I'm twisted enough..." Fantastic!


----------

